# I am back- yipeeee!!!



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls i am finally back from my extended holidays!!!  I did intend to be back on line before this but our laptop at home is crap at the moment and i intended to go to an internet cafe but never got round to it!!

France was fab at Start of July but sooo hot! Should have been prepared for it as had been in spain last year. think mum was probably cursing me as they had waited til then to go with me as couldnt get off school til then!


Then the third week of july i went to stay with my friend (who has a little 3 yr old thru surrogacy) in her holiday house up the coast for a few days. I brought my 15 year old stepdaughter and we were a bit wary as to how a 3 yr old and  she would get on. She loved it and kept calling her "the big girl"!!!  and i was very impressed at how my stepdaughter looked after her! She is the youngest grandchild in dh's family and mine have no kids as yet!!

I was hoping it would show her how tiring kids are!!! (and work as contraception!!!) now that shes getting to that age!!! 

Then last weekend we went to my sisters wedding so that took up a few days travelling too. There was only 18 people at the wedding(and 6 friends that evening). We were a bit on edge as we have never been to a wedding that small-normally weddings here are at least 100-200 people! But it was a great day and she looked lovely! The hotel was beautiful except i fell down the stair to our room!!!(before the drinking!!! ) and really thought i had broken my foot as i heard a snap! A few drinks later i forgot but was in real pain the day after!!! I still have a stap on it.(a week later).

The day after the wedding my brother announce he got engaged but didnt want to steal my sisters thunder before her wedding!! So thats the other sister next year and him after that!!!  I am now trying to prepare myself for my sister to announce a pg -once thats over i think i can handle anything!!!

So i came back to work yesterday- mostly hald days and meetings til end of next week. Term starts for good on Sept 4th.But i am teaching a bit of art this yera as well as languages so it will be different!

I am going to be very bold and escape early today! Like in 10 mins. None of my dept are here anyway as one is getting married and the other is not back til next week.

Its good to be back- will talk more next week.   

P.s. did you have a meet up at all?


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

What is going on with the servers on this site??  

Yesterday and today I keep getting timed out WHEN I'VE FINISHED TYPING MY MESSAGE!!  GRRRR!!  

Anyway ............  glad to have you back girl!  If you don't mind me saying so, you sound so relaxed and happy!  (albeit a little nervous of any forthcoming announcements but you sound strong enough to deal with it ......)

Where abouts in France did you go?  We were in Nice last year and did a few day trips around the South, the little villages are beautiful aren't they?  And the clothes/jewellery!! Waw!  The women are so chic aswell - like me - NOT!!  lol!!  

As far as I know the meet up hasn't been arranged but Im still interested too.

Well, enjoy your skive today!
Great to have you back
Love Gill xo


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

Hi irisheyes

Nothing like a drink to dull the pain when you've hurt yourself, hope it is better soon.
Sounds like you had a wonderful time. Bet you're glad to be back!!!!!!
Did you get a nice tan?

Luv karen j


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey Irisheyes
Welcome back!!!
We have missed you...i was just thinking i must post to see where you are and Gill kindly let me know that you are back...Great!!!!
You sound as if you had a great time in France and the wedding sounded lovely..Sorry to hear about the foot, but like Karen said there is nothing like a good ole drink to dull the pain...
Its so good to hear from you!!!
love astridxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanx girls for the welcomes!!! 

My foot is actually still sore since i started driving again so i think i will get it x rayed just in case. My friend is a doctor and she did something similar but kept walking on it - she is in for an operation on it today!!! So i dont want that to happen.

Gill i was in the South of france-20 mins from Saint Tropez. we have been a few times now and i love it!! We all speak french so thats good if we get stuck! The french world cup matches were on too so it was good craic!  And yes i have been pretty relaxed -mind you first day back to work there are 4 pg announcements!!!! But i am rising above it!!! They are all second babies so i cant be bothered listening!!!

Karen, i got a little bit of tan, but i am quite fair skinned so didnt go mad!! It was so hot! My dh who didnt bother going anywhere this year(except the golf course!!! ) also has blonde hair and you should see the colour of it!!! Bleached with sun! I am jealous- my hair is much longer and thicker so it would take longer for mine to lighten! 

And astrid how are you?? I am sure you are still dispensing good advice. Its nice to be back but i better be careful this year as i spent a lot of time at work on to you girls last year!!! I wandered in today at 10 o clock-have meeting for 2 hours this pm and of course was spotted by principal!!! Had my excuse ready!!! 

Talk to you all soon xxxxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Lovely to see you back, so glad you had a nice break away, its wonderful to be able to rechearge your batteries for the year ahead  

Did reply to you on another thread about your poorly foot - ow - hope the x-ray doesn't reveal anything nasty! Last thing you need with your job, I should imagine you spend a lot of time on your feet throughout the day!

Take care
Love Emcee xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

It is torn ligaments emcee!!! It can take up to 2 mths to improve so i am to continue wearing the ankle support for driving walking etc til the twinges go.At least its a good excuse not to go back to aerobics for a while- although i need to as drank faaarr too much wine over hols!!!


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Ah sorry Irisheyes..
torn ligaments sound awful....keep wearing the ankle support and take it easy..gal...

love astridxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh no poor you - sounds extremely painful!!!  

Ah well, it sounds as if you had a grand holiday anyway, and if the old aerobics have to be put on hold for a while - can't be helped huh? But still - I hope you get well asap! 2 months sounds like ages hon - so it seems I have another fellow hopalong to keep me company for now  

Love
Emcee xxx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Ouch irisheyes!!  Sounds very painful.  Have they given you any exercises to do?

How are you emcee?  Still hobbling?

I had physio by someone at work yesterday, it was brilliant, gave me back a bit of confidence and showed me how much I can do so I'm happy.  Still hobbling but at least I know what I should be doing now!

Nix


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

NixNoo said:


> Ouch irisheyes!! Sounds very painful. Have they given you any exercises to do?
> 
> How are you emcee? Still hobbling?
> 
> ...


I'm glad your physio is helping! It does give you a boost doesn't it? I really hope you are back to being better and your old self soon.

I'm still hobbling - I have another op next Friday. Don't know how long I'm staying in hospital for so I'll probably be away from here for a few days. I wanna puke - I don't 'do' operations / hospital very well!

Love from the biggest Wussy-wuss going!
Emcee x


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

You're no wuss Emcee.  Seems to have come around quick for your op.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun.  I looooove anasthetics, (wierdo!) I just love that sleepy off to sleep feeling of everything going whooosey and fluffy.  Think happy thoughts when you're going off and you'll wake up feeling nice.

Have a nice weekend ladies
bye for now
Nix
xx


----------

